# M5 price announced in the Netherlands



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

The price of the new M5 has been announced in the Netherlands. It will cost € 128.900  

This is almost the same as the M3 CSL which cost € 121.100. A 545 Executive costs € 85.400 here.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

M5 prices are not out here yet (oh well).

But here is a silly price comparison for you - which shows the joys of new car taxes here.

545iA (base model) = 95.000 EUR
745iA (base model) = 132.000 EUR
545iA Touring (base model) = 98.750 EUR

If you are really dumb, you could buy the flagship 760LiA for a mere 209.000 EUR.

 


On the bottom end of the pile, the 1-Series:

116i = 27.900 EUR
118d = 31.200 EUR
120i = 35.200 EUR
120d = 36.900 EUR



-


----------

